# Havre de Grace April 12, 2014



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Who may be coming this Sat.? Does anyone have a male Patricia to trade with a female...I have two adult Patricias--female...they are both old enough to have tads....Mine came from Scott Menigoz well over a year ago...


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

whats the location?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ngeno626 said:


> whats the location?


Have de Grace.. .. Maryland aka the all Maryland Reptile Show... All Maryland Reptile Show

I should be there. I can bring a possible pair of O. pumilio "cauchero" if there is interest. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

It's a nice little show... nothing like Hamburg or White Plains but there are some good people there.

Who is the big supply vendor that is usually there? I'm blanking on their name. Is it Max Pets?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Randy a.k.a. Dartsami is usually there with frogs, isos, springs...Maybe I'll bring the frog and try to sell her if no one wants a trade...and I messed up the person from whom I bought her...it WAS Randy...dumb me...The terriblis I got from Scott...


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

I have two males I can send you for the cost of shipping. I am in New Orleans, shipping would be around $50. Watch out though, female Patricia are some of the most aggressive darts I have ever work with. I have had a female kill a long term male pair several time. I know others have had similar experiences.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

hmmm...so what do you suggest? are these two females destined for the nunnery for their lives?? These two girls are siblings, so an outcross would be, perhaps, a good thing but the line would not be pure. Now I'm a little apprehensive about making a change..does the ratio of females to males make any difference that you are aware of??


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Judy S said:


> hmmm...so what do you suggest? are these two females destined for the nunnery for their lives?? These two girls are siblings, so an outcross would be, perhaps, a good thing but the line would not be pure. Now I'm a little apprehensive about making a change..does the ratio of females to males make any difference that you are aware of??


I suggest,if he's offering to ship two adult males for just the $50 shipping,I'd take him up on it and pair them up separately and see which pair works best for you.You can always find a home for sexed or proven pairs if you decide to keep only 1 pair.In tincs often females fight.If they haven't,that might change after you add some males.Why wouldn't the line be pure if you have Patricia to Patricia?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for the post...I assumed that people wanted pure lines from a breeder as well as a morph...so guess that's not as important...??


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Patricia's are Patricia's so putting unrelated animals with your siblings would be better as you would get a better genetic mix.
Ian I had a female RFB Basti that killed the male I had her with and then she killed the 2 babies she produced. I sent her to JohnC in Cleveland (she was stunning) and she killed his male, hard to explain.
Here is the culprit, some of you may remember her..


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

sorry, but I had to chuckle...some females are just not cut out to be mothers...or even nice....


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

What Mark said /\ , he beat me to it


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

THAT doesn't happen too often???!!! But what a beautiful frog....did she ever have offspring???


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I have had many, many pairs over the last decade or two and have been fortunate enough to have never experienced this type of female to male aggression but it does happen. I don't believe it happens any more/less with any specific frog species/morph unless someone can point me to some pretty convincing data on this, get the two males, pair them off and be done with it. Sell or trade the other pair you should be fine mixing lines of the same Frog in most cases. Maybe if time permits I will see you at the show


Scott


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone know who the vendor that had lots of amphibians was?

He wasn't the guy that had them set up in nice display tanks.

I mean the guy that had them all in tubs.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

Nobody has any idea?


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

I believe it was Reptile Kingdom out of NJ. That is my best guess. If it was the middle section all the way on the left as you walk in.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

that vendor had some really interesting critters....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Van Robinson said:


> I believe it was Reptile Kingdom out of NJ. That is my best guess. If it was the middle section all the way on the left as you walk in.



That was Allen from Reptile Kingdom. I spent some time talking to him about treating and stabilizing some of his imported frogs. He was curious about what I thought about his methods. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

